
Apple is under fire for moving iCloud data to China - tonyztan
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/28/technology/apple-icloud-data-china/index.html?sr=twCNN022818apple-icloud-data-china0552AMStory
======
noah-kun
Very deceptive title. Apple is not moving your iCloud data to China. But it is
working with a Chinese company to manage data of it's _Chinese customers_.
They are also investing in those companies to build the infrastructure. This
is a change that has to due with partnering with companies that understand
China well.

